# I plan to buy dtg from Springsun in China



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw a few post about printer from Springsun. It seems the printer works fine.

Is there anyone to share about the experience of Springsun printer?

I chat the sale rep- Jason- he seems knowing what he selling.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Why? the Chineese sent us dog food that killed pets, toys with lead paint, etc. There are plenty of DTG manufactures here in the USA, two that I personally know of are Anajet and Melco. Every sales person is going to talk up its product. These companies have a reputation to maintain and are available to help with problems.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

smartwear said:


> Why? the Chineese sent us dog food that killed pets, toys with lead paint, etc. There are plenty of DTG manufactures here in the USA, two that I personally know of are Anajet and Melco. Every sales person is going to talk up its product. These companies have a reputation to maintain and are available to help with problems.


So Jackie is your business and / or house "China Free"?.....


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The original poster may or may not be located in the USA. There are a lot of dtg users on this forum that I have communicated with that are from other countries - some even from China.

I do agree that one important factor to consider when purchasing a dtg printer is technical support. I think it is extremely important to have support from a company that is in your same time zone or close to it. Otherwise, you may find yourself working late to try and get the support you may need.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I do my utmost best not to purchase items made in China.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

royster13 said:


> So Jackie is your business and / or house "China Free"?.....


HAHAHA, very funny and cute and humorous . No one on earth is Not China free but China car free China Phone free (even iPhone assembled in China) China girl free(????)--maybe?. One day it will be same as ours, very soon but not yet but very near future. Very, meanwhile they need few more guinea pigs. JMHO.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## tshirtimeva (Jul 10, 2011)

As a new DTG user I would recommend getting it from USA, the tech support is VERY important. Im using a refurbished T Jet2 from Equipment Zone and so far the problems have been minimal. If you have $20,000 then you can even check out the NeoFlex from All American, I went there and saw it in action but was never able to raise the money to buy it, but from I saw and I've heard its a great machine, much better than AnaJet. The T Jets and DTG Kiosks from Equipment Zone would be great starters though, running between $8,000 and $10,000.


----------



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

dice0126 said:


> I saw a few post about printer from Springsun. It seems the printer works fine.
> 
> Is there anyone to share about the experience of Springsun printer?
> 
> ...


I purchased 1 last July from China. Boasted 12 years of expertise in the DTG field. Receive the 1st one broken and had them send me a replacement. Import taxes are pretty rough. Though the printer cost me $3000 more or less, I kinda wish now I held out and saved a little more money.

The printer prints white. I have to get both fixed now because i tried selling the other and a scamming buyer on ebay who had no knowledge regarding these machines broke it and ebay sided in her favor. She also killed my insurance claim with the post office for sending it back to me and in a different box. Oh and might I add, she kept the RIP software and all the accessories that I sent with it. GOD will deal with her malicious intent by His own will.

As for the printers, I have nothing against China or Japan or any overseas buys. But a purchase this important and large is better done in a country near you for tech support, shipping, mechanical, and warranty support purposes. Hope this helps.


----------



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

JrLey05 said:


> I purchased 1 last July from China. Boasted 12 years of expertise in the DTG field. Receive the 1st one broken and had them send me a replacement. Import taxes are pretty rough. Though the printer cost me $3000 more or less, I kinda wish now I held out and saved a little more money.
> 
> The printer prints white. I have to get both fixed now because i tried selling the other and a scamming buyer on ebay who had no knowledge regarding these machines broke it and ebay sided in her favor. She also killed my insurance claim with the post office for sending it back to me and in a different box. Oh and might I add, she kept the RIP software and all the accessories that I sent with it. GOD will deal with her malicious intent by His own will.
> 
> As for the printers, I have nothing against China or Japan or any overseas buys. But a purchase this important and large is better done in a country near you for tech support, shipping, mechanical, and warranty support purposes. Hope this helps.


I am very sorry to hear about that,
Is it from Springsun? please tell me which company you bought from?

my understanding of your experience is
first one was broken. So, chinese manufacturer send another working one.(with or without charging of delivery - you didn't mention). You realized the duty tax is huge .
You fixed first one. So, you have happened to get two working printers. and you sold one printer in ebay and bad things happened.

Am I right? If so, I don't find anything wrong done from chinese manufacturer.

Anyway, thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

dice0126 said:


> I am very sorry to hear about that,
> Is it from Springsun? please tell me which company you bought from?
> 
> Best Regards,


Qingdao Unique Products Develop CO
Custom Industry,Custom t shirts,Led candle,Wedding flower,Sinounic Group

Model # UN-TS-MN103C

Yoyo was my rep's name. She did say the printer was based on Epson build and I did receive EpsonMe30 RIP software for CMYK or CMYW prints. The printers seem to be the same however so if you do purchase from any company, watch for influx prices of potentially the same model printer that they claim do different things.


----------



## DanishDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't ! I bought a printer from Jason & Shirley. Yes, Jason seems to know what he is talking about, but the printer didn't work and the after sale was non-existent. Here is what they don't tell you:

- You can't print directly from photoshop, illustrator or any other standard software.
- Printer only works with their own rip-software.
- Rip software only works with a USB dongle
- Printer only connects with a pc through a USB port, so you need two dedicated ports on your pc to print. 
- When you have an issue with the printer they send you instructions and videos with screen shots in Chineese ! Impossible to figure out what is what since layout is not the same as in English.
- No warranty on the product. If it doesnt' work, like mine, you have to pay.
- Shirley and Jason are sales reps. They are nice until they receive the money, after that they have zero incentive to help you, no matter what problem you have.

If you still want a printer, you are wellcome to buy mine. It never worked, allways stuck in "Remove Paper" setting.


----------



## sinounic (Apr 29, 2014)

It's one of the earlist companies that made t shirt printing machine in China, but they mainly sell on the domestic market.


----------



## dukecitee (Aug 4, 2015)

I bought a printer from Jason and I love it!!! He has always been there for any help I needed and the size and print quality is unmatched under $20,000 or at any price!!!


----------



## Large632 (Dec 19, 2015)

dukecitee said:


> I bought a printer from Jason and I love it!!! He has always been there for any help I needed and the size and print quality is unmatched under $20,000 or at any price!!!


Wichita printer did you purchase and how much was it? I'm really interested in purchasing a printer without dropping 20k


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi,
Springsun is one of the good t-shirt printer.It is capable of printing on black, red, white and any color T-Shirts, color-printing without silk screen and printing plate. It can accomplish printing white, gradient color picture at once. Water durability reaches to 3-4 degree, no color fading and comfortable handle. It accords with the international universal standard and uses green environmental protective inks which completely reach to the highest European quality inspection standard.


----------

